# Plant found in Northern Indiana USA Pond



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

I found this plant out by Fort Wane Indiana in a sandy lake in a foot of water. It reminds me of a fern tree.

Any idea what it is, it's the plant in the center?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a _Najas_ species. Do the leaves have little teeth on them?


----------



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

The leaves don't have any teeth on them. It feels really soft.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It might be _Najas flexilis_ then.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.uwgb.edu/biodiversity/herbarium/wetland_plants/najfle01.htm


----------

